# Countertenor Problems....



## countretenor (Sep 27, 2013)

I started to take lessons last November, and my chest voice has expanded, and has become more free in the higher part of the register.I used to be barely able to hit a C4, but is starting to expand into tenor range. The lowest note I can reach consistently is a D2. In my falsetto, I can go comfortably to a D5, and it can extend up to an E5. And then in my countertenor register, I can sing up to a C6.

When I sing in my countertenor voice, there is a distinct break between the register and my falsetto. I find it difficult to pronounce words while staying in the register. Because of this "crack", singing in the register wears my voice out fairly quickly. I've been working with my teacher on strengthening my falsetto, which has helped it greatly. I can sustain it more than what I was able to, but my approach to "getting into" the register needs to be addressed as well. My main goal in singing is to be capable of singing countertenor operatically, and for me to not be able to utilize this upper register in a healthy manner is frustrating, to say the least.

Here is some audio of me messing around with my countertenor register:

__
https://soundcloud.com/adam-lehman-1%2Fhead-voice-difficulties

What would you suggest I do to fix this issue?


----------



## AegnorWildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

Interesting. I guess I incorrectly assumed that countertenor register was a mixture between head voice and falsetto. I didn't know there was a whole separate register. I lost my falsetto years ago in high school after a recurring bout with laryngitis. It just went away and never came back. I've got a very good head voice, and I'm pretty sure I'm lacing falsetto into my head voice so I think it is there somehow. But I'm not sure of the physiology of what is going on. Though if I try to sing a pure falsetto nothing comes out.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

For countertenors I'd imagine having your dick cut off is a pretty big problem.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Celloissimo said:


> For countertenors I'd imagine having your dick cut off is a pretty big problem.


I wouldn't mind seeing more of this sorta thing on this site. You're an animal - A+


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I worked with a countertenor every Monday for a year, and all I can say is to practice singing intervals that span the voice break, it should help with smoothness! But I'm a pianist, not a vocal coach, so that's all I can offer...


----------



## Ambergris (Nov 1, 2013)

countertenors is a very difficult technic I think..


----------



## AlbaCountertenor (Apr 24, 2011)

countretenor said:


> I started to take lessons last November, and my chest voice has expanded, and has become more free in the higher part of the register.I used to be barely able to hit a C4, but is starting to expand into tenor range. The lowest note I can reach consistently is a D2. In my falsetto, I can go comfortably to a D5, and it can extend up to an E5. And then in my countertenor register, I can sing up to a C6.
> 
> When I sing in my countertenor voice, there is a distinct break between the register and my falsetto. I find it difficult to pronounce words while staying in the register. Because of this "crack", singing in the register wears my voice out fairly quickly. I've been working with my teacher on strengthening my falsetto, which has helped it greatly. I can sustain it more than what I was able to, but my approach to "getting into" the register needs to be addressed as well. My main goal in singing is to be capable of singing countertenor operatically, and for me to not be able to utilize this upper register in a healthy manner is frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> ...


Hey, don't know if you're still reading this forum but I'm also a countertenor. I'm no expert but I am being trained to sing professionally by a good teacher so hopefully something I say may help.

First thing to say is you need a teacher who understands how to train the countertenor voice. This is very important as most teachers will not fully understand how to develop it. Secondly, your use of different terminology is a little confusing. There are really only 2 main voices for operatic singing; the modal or chest voice and the higher voice. It's not correct to call this higher voice as falsetto can occur in the modal voice too. Most people do still call it falsetto though, or head voice which leads to more confusion.

Don''t get fixated with range. To sing professionally as a countertenor you need to be able to sing 2 octaves in the higher register, usually from G3-A3 to G5-A5. You don't really need the soprano C - it's far more important to have a really solid G5. I listened to your recording. To me it sounds like your voice is unsupported and disconnected. Concentrate on getting the core notes between C4 and D5 under control and then push upwards. Forget about trying to go much higher than that until those notes are solid and supported. Do more ascending and descending scales to build strength and flexibility.

But really getting the right teacher is the most important thing I can say here.

Cheers

AC


----------

